# New ridgid pipe straps



## yaacovp (Aug 18, 2016)

So has anyone here tried out those new Ridgid strap wrenches? 
Are they a good buy? I feel like they could turn some two people jobs into one person jobs and save a lot of energy.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

A girly man tool.............


----------



## yaacovp (Aug 18, 2016)

I dont care if its girly I care if it works. I work hard enough


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Got a link?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Are you talking about the straplocks?


----------



## yaacovp (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I dont know about plumbing, but they are great for opening stuck lids on jars, and no im not being sarcastic, they work dam well doing it, I dont have the ridgid ones but other brands..I could see the use for them to hold onto slippery piping, but the latex dipped gloves are like wearing suction cups on your hands to grab wet or muddy pipe and are much quicker than trying to get the straplock on and off...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I could see being nice for slip couplings on vertical stacks if you needed to add anything after the stack was done


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Could be useful for some odd bondage play.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

3 & 4" slip coupling are all I would ever use it for. I've installed 1 4" slip coupling in 2 years , prolly 5 under my belt

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

yaacovp said:


> I dont care if its girly I care if it works. I work hard enough



Uphill both ways????


----------

